# PHILADELPHIA | 1001-1029 S. Broad St. | 55m | 180ft | 15 fl | Pro



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Design Committee Says Blatstein's Mega-Development Still Needs Work*












> At yesterday's monthly Civic Design Review meeting, members called design changes made to developer Bart Blatstein's superblock project "perfunctory" at best.
> 
> The updated design proposal for the highly contested project at 1001-29 S. Broad Street did address some of the advisory committee's suggestions from the March meeting. In particular, it included a new "grand" staircase leading to the fourth-floor European-style retail village. It also slightly shifted the proposed building on Broad and Carpenter by 60 feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this was knocked down in height.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEbmb_5jcNA/


----------

